# Looking for a lab



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey all, I am looking for a good lab breeder in either MN or either of the eastern Dakotas. I am interested in a reputable breeder. If anyone has any information, please let me know. Thanks a bunch guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked up a pup from Turkey Creek Labradors in October. She retreived the day i brought her home. They are out of Lake Benton MN. My pup is from HPK's Rebel Rouser. Otherwise check out

www.gundogbreeders.com
www.entryexpress.net
www.turkeycreeklabradors.com


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I second the Turkey Creek Labs. I got a pup from there, she is just turned two and is a retrieving and duck hunting nut. Could not ask for more of a drive. She was retrievng the night I brought her home too.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the advice on Turkey Creek...I just checked out their puppies...The site is very nicely done with lots of info. Thanks again guys. I appreciate it. 
James


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I will be having a litter in the early spring.Sold two to young guys in the Metro area last year. This will be the second cross can give you refrences or better yet show you the young dog I keep. Thanks Lucky Lab


----------

